# Bench Dog 28-inch Fence



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

Amazon has the Bench Dog 28-inch fence on sale for $68 with free shipping. That seems like a good buy to me.

TTG


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Good information, thanks


----------

